# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Oma bussifirma

## bussifriikki

Jos sinulla olisi oma bussifirma, mitä busseja ostaisit? Minä hommaisin Scaloja.

----------


## Ajomestari

Jos itselläni olisi bussiyritys ja olisin mukana paikallisliikenteessä ostaisin carrus city l volvoja, matalana tai puolimatalana. Autoissa olisi pehmeät penkit, verhot, sekä pölykapselit. Jos olisi kyseessä olisi ihan uuden auton osto, niin silloin ostaisin volvo 8700 bussin. Jos olisin taas linja/tilausajo yrittäjäjä tulisi ostettua jokin carrus star esim. 502. volvona tai scaniana

----------


## kemkim

> Autoissa olisi pehmeät penkit, verhot, sekä pölykapselit.


Joo, mielellään saisi olla näitä Veolian ja Concordian City L -bussien tyylisiä pehmeitä ja mukavia penkkejä uudemmissakin autoissa. Niissä matkustaa mielikseen!

----------


## Razer

> Joo, mielellään saisi olla näitä Veolian ja Concordian City L -bussien tyylisiä pehmeitä ja mukavia penkkejä uudemmissakin autoissa. Niissä matkustaa mielikseen!


On niillä varmaan sitten hintaakin liikennöitsijän näkökulmasta, että melkein pitäisi kehottaa tilaajaa antamaan niistä lisäpisteitä tarjouskilpailuissa. Mutta eittämättä pehmeät penkit ovat mukavia  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Juu. Pehmeät penkit ovat parhaat. Ja minä ottaisin kanssa uusia matalalattia 8700:a.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Minulle paljon vanhoja hetku-Scanioita, BF110, BF111 ja muutama Leyland Leopard Wilson-vaihteistolla! Katuriajoon Scania CR111M, CR112, CN112...  :Smile:  Parhaat autot on tehty jo aikoja sitten!

----------


## Kimmo

Kyllä tänään töissä Ikarukseen töihin jouduttuani olisi tehnyt mieli huutaa ja juosta karkuun, joten yhdyn Camoon.. Tosin oman aikakauteni tuotteita eli Volvo B10M/Wiima K202:sia tai Carrus Cityjä, Puolimatalia jos tarttis niin Scania L113/ Carrus City M, Matalista ehdottomasti Volvo B10BLE, Scania N,L113/Carrus City L. Ja jos jotain pitäisi nykypäivän vehkeistä valita niin vaikeaa olisi, mutta vastataan Volvo 8700. Tilureista Volvo 9700.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Olen tätä ennenkin miettinyt.. Mutta jos kaupunkiliikenteeseen niin ottaisin varmaan Volvon 8700:sia ja City L:ä. Telillä ja ilman. Ehkä muutaman Scalankin vois parkkeerata. Jokaiseen autoon ilmastointi, kunnon penkit, ja moottoriin tehoa niin että pääsee Nuuksion mäetkin ylös kunnolla. Jos taas kaukoliikenteeseen niin varmaan Volvo 9700S:ssiä, ja Eaglejä Scanian alustalla. Periaatteessa samat kuin lähiliikenteessä, mutta matkustusmukavuutta lisää tietyt lukulehdet.  :Very Happy:   ..ja jokin patukka- juotavamaatti ym.. Sitten, jos oikein pitkän matkan pikavuorobussi niin suihku wc:sen kanssa, ja makuupaikkoja.  :Smile:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Minulle paljon vanhoja hetku-Scanioita, BF110, BF111 ja muutama Leyland Leopard Wilson-vaihteistolla! Katuriajoon Scania CR111M, CR112, CN112...  Parhaat autot on tehty jo aikoja sitten!


Itse hankkisin tuollaisen omaan firmaani, ja täysin samaa mieltä että parhaat autot tehtiin aikoja sitten.

http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuorma-autoja...h_671.jpg/full

----------


## Ajomestari

Kyseiset vanhenmat autot ei taida käydä liikenteen tilaajan mieleen täällä pk seudulla. Voisihan noita oikeita busseja sitten vaikka ostaa, jos olisi velj. salmelan pahin kilpailija. volvo b10ma55 wiima eli nivel olisi kätevä koulukyydityksissä. Tilausajoon sitten wiima finlandiaa,delta 400 scania br116 alustalla. kutter 9 2t detroit tekniikalla :Laughing:

----------


## kemkim

> On niillä varmaan sitten hintaakin liikennöitsijän näkökulmasta, että melkein pitäisi kehottaa tilaajaa antamaan niistä lisäpisteitä tarjouskilpailuissa. Mutta eittämättä pehmeät penkit ovat mukavia


Ja mukavuus on se juttu, jolla autoilijoita saadaan bussien kyytiin. Se on oikeastaan ihan perusedellytys, ettei henkilöauton pehmeään penkkiin totuttuaan joudu vaihtamaan mukavuutta kovapenkkiseen ja tärisevään bussiin. Kyllä on eroa esimerkiksi linjojen H22 ja H73 kalustolla kuin yöllä ja päivällä!

----------


## vristo

Tämä on sitten ihan utopia-juttu, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin.

Mä "kaappaisin" YTV-linjan 615 ja laittaisin kalustoksi tällaisia kaksikerroksisia Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 busseja. Ilmastointi ja kaikki herkut tietysti. Kokemukseni mukaan ko. bussi on yksi miellyttävimmistä busseista tällä planeetalla ja linjalla 615 (ja miksei muillakin YTV:n lentokenttälinjoilla) voisi lisäkapasiteetti olla tarpeen. Matkustajat varmasti tykkäisivät hienoista näköaloistakin. 

Ai niin: mikäs se ajoneuvon suurin sallittu korkeus onkaan Suomessa? Nuo ovat 4,3 metriä korkeita; muutamat sillat voisivat tulla ahtaiksi. 
Mutta kuitenkin mä noita hommaisin  :Smile: .

Sitten linjoille h14, h17, h23, h24 ja h55 mä hommaisin jenkkibusseja ja   NovaBus LFS olisi varmasti hyvä ratkaisu. Moottori ja voimansiirto ovat ainakin mitä asiallisimpia: Cummins ISLe-280+Voith D864.3E.


Linjat h18, h20, h21V, h65A ja h66A hoidettaisiin jatkossa nivelbusseilla, jotka olisivat New Flyer D60LF-tyyppisiä matalalattiaisia nivelbusseja. Cummins ISL+Allison B500R5 kertovat asioihin vihkiytyneille, miksi tuon valitsisin  :Wink: .

Mitähän kaikkea sitä muuta...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mä "kaappaisin" YTV-linjan 615 ja laittaisin kalustoksi tällaisia kaksikerroksisia Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 busseja.


Tuo on muuten hieno malli. Varmasti matkustajat tykkäisivät. Koskahan ytv alkaisi antaa toisesta kerroksesta lisäpisteita..  :Very Happy:

----------


## JSL

Millaisiako autoja? Hankkisin korkeakorisia linja-autoja kunnon rungolla ja lehtijousilla. Moottoriksi Scania 110-114, jokin noista, tai sittten 14L Cummins. Vaihdelaatikoksi Fuller, 9 tai 13 vaihdetta, ilman synkrooneja! (Kuski opetelkoon vaihtamaan). Siihen sopivat perävälitykset. Moottori taakse runkopalkkien väliin perän taakse, väliin vaihdeaski. Vähintään 20'renkaat. Vahva etuakseli. Penkeiksi sellaset kun Sm4-junissa on. Ajo-ominaisuuksien parantamiseksi etuakselille sopivasti lisäpainoja.

----------


## vristo

> Tuo on muuten hieno malli. Varmasti matkustajat tykkäisivät. Koskahan ytv alkaisi antaa toisesta kerroksesta lisäpisteita..


 Suomen tieliikennelaki estää sen toistaiseksi  :Smile: . Tuota matalammat kaksikerrosbussit lienevät jo aika ahtaita.




> Muut päämitat
> 1. Auton ja perävaunun suurin sallittu korkeus on 4,20 metriä. Tämä mitta ei saa ylittyä ajoneuvon ollessa kuormaamattomana tai mahdollinen akselinnostolaite yläasennossa.


lähde:http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1992/19921257

----------


## TEP70

Tätä on joskus mietitty kyllä. Aikoinaan mielipiteeni oli, että omaan firmaani ei tasan varmasti tulisi yhtäkään Mersua tai Scaniaa. Sittemmin Scaniat ovat hieman parantuneet ja Volvot vastaavasti menneet alaspäin, joten enää tilanne ei ole aivan yhtä selkeä.

----------


## otto s

Riippuu, mikä linja olisi  ajettavana vai olisiko alihankintaa.

Tämmöisessä järjestyksessä kuitenkin hankkisin busseja:

1. Volvo Carrus City L
2. Volvo Carrus City U
3. Volvo 8700 LE
4. M.A.N-teli
5. Lahti 402.

----------


## SD202

> 4. M.A.N-teli


Anteeksi pilkunviilaus, mutta Maschinenfabrik Augsburg-Nürnberg AG luopui sekaannuksia aiheuttaneista pisteistä kirjaintensa välissä vuonna 1987...

Olen itsekin miettinyt, miltä oman bussifirmani kalusto näyttäisi. Ehkä harrastuksen kannalta asian-/asjanmukainen kalusto ei olisi käytännön työn kannalta aivan parasta mahdollista. Matkustajat eivät varmaankaan ymmärtäisi Delta-Plan City -korilla varustetun Sisu BT-69BVT:n tai Scania BR111M:n hienouksia, joten parempi olla ottamatta niitä päivittäiseen ajoon... :Wink: 

Ehkäpä Volvo 8700LE -teliversiona edustaa tällä hetkellä sellaista bussia, jollaisia hankkisin omaan puljuuni.

----------


## vko

> Anteeksi pilkunviilaus, mutta Maschinenfabrik Augsburg-Nürnberg AG luopui sekaannuksia aiheuttaneista pisteistä kirjaintensa välissä vuonna 1987...


Ja jos jatketaan OT:lla ja pilkunviilauksella niin Maschinenfabrik Augsburg-Nürnberg AG (M.A.N.) ja Gutehoffnungshütte Aktienverein AG (GHH; vuoteen 1950 asti Gutehoffnungshütte, Aktienverein für Bergbau und Hüttenbetrieb) fuusioituivat vuonna 1986 ja firman nimeksi tuli MAN AG.

(Lähde: MAN Group History 1758-2006 (pdf))

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Sittemmin Scaniat ovat hieman parantuneet ja Volvot vastaavasti menneet alaspäin, joten enää tilanne ei ole aivan yhtä selkeä.


WL:llän Scania Kiitokorilla on kyllä mielestäni hyvä auto. Muutaman kerran matkustellut sillä. Scalat taas eivät niinkään hyviä ole, vaikkakin terraario-osa aika hauska on. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä millainen paketti syntyisi Volvon ja Scalan yhdistelmästä..

----------


## Eppu

Volvo 8700 LE:tä ostaisin - AdBlue lisäaineineen, ehdottomaasti. Ja tietystihän sitä toivoisi että kalustosta löytyisi Carrus City L -tyypin autoja Volvon alustalla. Jos tilaaja toivoisi niveliä, niin sitten MAN Lion's Cityä.

Ehdottomasti pois suljettu hankintalistalta olisi Scanian Omni-perheen tuotteet sekä MaxCit.

----------


## anticop

Wiima Niveliä
Scala
Volvo Carrus City L

----------


## -ikarus-

-Ikarus 415 Raba-Maneja ainakin!!!
-Ikarus E94:sia ja ehkäpä Lahti 402:sia kaupunkiliikenteeseen

----------


## bussijosa

jos ois bussifirma ois laidasta laitaan eri autoja...jopa volvoja ja scanioita.mersuja ja maneja.vanhooleja.. mun linjabiilit ois tässä
1.lahden autokori volvo
2.mercedes-benz 0307
3.man bussi
4.volvo 7000
5.volvo 7000
6.iveco irizar

----------


## Lasse

Minulla tuskin pahemmin paikallisliikennettä olisi, vaan toiminta suuntautuisi enemmänkin kauko / tilausliikenteeseen. Autot olisivat joko Scania VanHool Alizée T9 tai linjalle GT-Setroja ja keikalle Top Class Setroja. Nämä valinnat varmaan yllättivät monetkin...  :Smile:

----------


## Tunni

En tiedä bussien tekniikoista paljonkaan, mutta jos uusia autoja ostaisin,
ostaisin:
Paikallisliikenteeseen Volvo 8700LE pehmeillä penkeillä
Kaukoliikenteeseen/Tilausajoihin Scania Irizar
Ainakin sellaisilla on kiva matkustaa...

----------


## stan butler

> Jos sinulla olisi oma bussifirma, mitä busseja ostaisit? Minä hommaisin Scaloja.


On firma työn alla. Iso vehje tai vehkeitä, mutta vain n. 30 paikkaa, luksusta.  Vain tilausajoon, ei köyhille. Firman "työnimi" on nyt JEKEJEKETSIKTSIK, mutta katsellaan. Kaikki merkittävät merkit käydään läpi ja ratkaisut tehdään yhteistyöhalukkuden perusteella. Siellä edullisemmassa päässä (jos sitä nyt viitsii tehdä) voisi olla sellaisia viime vuosituhannelta olevia Volvoja...

----------


## bussifriikki

Nyt kun on kulunut jo vuosia siitä kun esitin kysymykseni, ja uusia bussimalleja on tullut markkinoille, niin voisi olla hauskaa taas suunnitella oman bussifirman kalusto.

Omassa paikallisliikenneyhtiössäni olisi Lahti Scaloja, Lion's Cityjä ja yllätysvetona yksi Kiitokori Citystar. Ihan vain, koska se muistuttaa Carrus City L:ää.  :Laughing:  Lähiliikenteessä minulla olisi OmniExpress 320:iä.  Kaikki kokemukseni näistä busseista ovat vain matkustajan ominaisuudessa, joten en tiedä ovatko ne mukavia ajaa.

Minkälaiset kalustot muilla olisi?

----------


## Karosa

No luodaanpas tämmöinen Åbergin tapainen pieni firma jossa voisi olla vaikkapa 2 Scania Citywideä, 1 Lahti Scala, 1 Volvo 8700LE, 3x Volvo 8900LE, sekä tilausajo puolella Volvo Carrus Star 502/602; sekä muutamia uusia 9700HD UG:ia..  :Very Happy:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minkälaiset kalustot muilla olisi?


Mahdollisimman yhdenmukainen. En ole bussiasiantuntija, mutta yleisesti variaatio kalustossa johtaa keskinäisen vaihtokelpoisuuden heikkenemiseen sekä kohonneisiin huolto- ja varaosakuluihin. Esim. lentokoneissa myös koulutuskulut kasvavat, mutta busseissa ei taida olla suurta tarvetta tyyppikoulutukselle?

Jos ajetaan eri liikennetyyppejä, niille voi olla eri kalusto, jos se on taloudellisempaa tai käytännössä pakko. Riittävän ison firman kannattaa hajauttaa kalusto-ostonsa kahdelle toimittajalle ja kilpailuttaa näitä keskenään.

Keskeisinä valintakriteereinä pitäisin käyttökulujen edullisuutta (käytännössä siis kestävyyttä ja polttoaineenkulutusta) sekä mukavuutta matkustajan ja kuljettajan kannalta. Hankintahinta ei ole ykköskriteeri vaan TCO (total cost of ownership, elinkaarikustannus) koko elinkaaren yli. Lisäksi bussissa voisi olla joitakin yksilöllisiä "jippoja" joilla differoidutaan eduksi kilpailijoista, mutta jotka eivät lisää hankintahintaa tai käyttökuluja merkittävästi.

Noilla kriteereillä joku innokas harrastaja varmaan keksii suositella 2-4 mallia valmistajien nykymalliatoista. Ei sillä että tosissani olisin pistämässä firmaa pystyyn. Leipätyöni on ihan muulla alalla. Mutta onhan se tavallaan hauska tehdä mock up business planiä.

Variaatiota ei kannata missään nimessä luoda vain siksi että se on harrastajasta hauskaa. Lopputuloksena olisi joku ihme "Frankensteinin bussilinjat"... Tai busseihin perustuva versio lastenpiirretystä nimeltä Chuggington...  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Lopputuloksena olisi joku ihme "Frankensteinin bussilinjat"...


Tampereella päin tuollainen firma kulkee nimellä Länsilinjat  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

Itse mietin 90-luvun loppua, sekä tuutausarin alkua, josta hankin autoni / ajossa silloin olleet

eli kalustona 
-  Wiima 311 ( malli: BGE-571)
-  Wiima 310 ( malli: EFE-123,RFH-529,ZHK-301,NAB-831)
- Carrus City ( malli: STA:n 124-138)
- Carrus City L MIDI ( malli: VGL-392 ) ehdoton pienkalusto linjoilla.
- Kiitokori Citystar (malli: TEG-978,CYJ-203 )


Lähilinjoille:
- LAHTI 400 / 401 ( JAT-939, MGR-433,GCA-972 )
- Delta Star 301 / 302
- Carrus FIFTY ( JBM-948 )

----------


## Joonas Pio

Oma bussiyritykseni keskittyisi vain HSL-alueen paikallisliikenteeseen, kalustona olisi kaupunkilinjoilla Volvo B9L 7900 ja esikaupunki- ja seutulinjoilla Volvo B7RLE 8700LE ja Volvo B7RLE 8900LE. Mahdolliset telibussit olisivat 8900LE:itä. Kaikki bussit olisivat totta kai HSL-värityksessä. 7900-busseihin tulisi Volvon normaalit penkit ja 8700LE- sekä 8900LE-busseihin Kielin penkit. Bussien penkkikankaat ja verhot olisivat siniset. Mikäli toiminta laajenisi Keravan tai Kirkkonummen seutulinjoille, tulisi busseihin lisäksi turvavyöt.

Koulutusbusseina olisi kaksi omaväristä Volvo B10M Wiima K202:a, tällaisella tyylikkäällä Espoon Auto -sisustuksella.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Mullakin olisi varmaan paikallisliikenne yritys ja kalustoa olisi tarpeen mukaan seuraavasti:
Uutena hankittava kalusto muodostuisi Mb Citaro nivelistä ja A1/2 Irisbus Crossway LE:stä
Käytetty kalusto olisi Volvo 8700LE telinä ja lyhyenä. Ruuhkissa ja varalla vanhimpina autoina olisi Ikarus E94 Scania L94:ää kunnossa pidettynä. Kaikki kalusto olisi vähintään EEV-päästötasoista ja kaikissa sisustus näyttäsi juuri samalta kun Joonaksen linkissä. Väritys olisi toki tilaajan määräämä, mutta jos sitä ei olisi, väritys olisi Sta:n saaristomaiseman tyylinen  :Smile: 

Eikö Joonaksella olisi muka yhtään Volvo City L:ää  :Shocked:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eikö Joonaksella olisi muka yhtään Volvo City L:ää


Arvasin, että joku kysyy tätä.  :Very Happy: 

Olisi yksi, muttei liikenteessä, vaan yrityksen edustusautona. Linkin mukaisella sisustuksella sekä kiiltävällä ja suoralla ulkopinnalla.  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Todennäköisesti Volvo 9700S B12B mkII: alkolukolla, wc:llä, ilmastoinnilla ja 230V invertterillä.

Jos toiminta laajenisi, olisi hakusessa varmaankin 9700S NG B9R... samanlaisia, mitä Skelleftebussilla on vaikka kuinka monta.

----------


## Prompter

Luultavasti itsellänikin olisi paikallisliikennefirma. Keskustan linjoilla ja lyhyillä liityntälinjoilla olisi Scania Citywideä täysmatalana (ruuhkassa myös HelBin vanhoja Lion's Cityjä), esikaupunkilinjoilla Scania Citywideä etumatalana (ruuhkassa myös käytettyjä Scaloja) ja pidemmille linjoille tarjoaisin Volvo 8900LE -busseja, moottoritielinjoille I-Shiftillä ja kaupunkiin Voithilla. Ruuhkassa olisi myös käytettyjä 8700LE:itä. Telejä ei firmassani olisi ollenkaan, vaan esimerkiksi Jokerille olisin tarjonnut Volvo 7900 -(maakaasu)niveliä.

Kaikkiin busseihin (jälki)asennettaisiin pehmeät, korkeaselkänojaiset penkit, ilmastointi, valvontakamerajärjestelmä ja katveita aiheuttamaton turvaohjaamo. Bussit olisivat toki myös siistejä ja priimakunnossa  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

Tilausliikenteeseen VanHool TX17 Astronef 49-paikkaisina.
Suomen vapautuville reittiliikennemarkkinoille Premiumbus-brändin alle VanHool TX18 Acroneja seuraavanlaisella sisustuksella:
http://www.vanhool.be/ENG/coaches/ta...ces/vip03.jpeg

----------


## Allison

> Jos sinulla olisi oma bussifirma, mitä busseja ostaisit? Minä hommaisin Scaloja.


Minä hommaisin Onnibusseja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minä hommaisin Onnibusseja.


Tarkoititko: omalla riskillään konkurssin uhalla liikennöivät liikennöitsijät hommaavat "Onnibusseja", joista sitten nimimerkki Allison kerää pointsit julkisuudessa? :P

----------


## zige94

> Minä hommaisin Onnibusseja.


Minäkin hommaisin Onnibusseja, tosin polttaisin ne heti  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Uutena hankittava kalusto muodostuisi Mb Citaro nivelistä





> ...(ruuhkassa myös HelBin vanhoja Lion's Cityjä)
> ...Jokerille olisin tarjonnut Volvo 7900 -(maakaasu)niveliä.


Olikohan tässä kuitenkin tarkoitus myös pyörittää sitä bussifirmaa, eikä jouduttaa se mahdollisimman nopeasti konkurssiin...

----------


## Prompter

> Olikohan tässä kuitenkin tarkoitus myös pyörittää sitä bussifirmaa, eikä jouduttaa se mahdollisimman nopeasti konkurssiin...


Totta kai olisi, eihän tappiollista liikennettä kannata yrittää voittaa. Jos olisin hävinnyt kilpailutuksen yhtiölleni voitollisella tarjouksella, ei mitään olisi tarvinnut hankkiakaan. Ja en nyt keksinyt mitään muuta käytettyä täysmatalaa kaupunkiliikenteeseen sopivaa bussia. Citaro kävi mielessä, mutta kerran sellaisella menin, enkä mielelläni mene uudestaan...

----------


## SD202

> Olikohan tässä kuitenkin tarkoitus myös pyörittää sitä bussifirmaa, eikä jouduttaa se mahdollisimman nopeasti konkurssiin...


Tokihan taloudellisuuden nimissä voi myös säästää esimerkiksi kaluston kunnossapidossa. Ei kai niitä busseja tarvitse joka päivä siivota, peltikolhut voi jättää korjaamatta, kaikkien ajovalojen ei tarvitse palaa...Vai onkos tällainen toimintamalli jo käytössä jossain bussifirmassa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> Totta kai olisi, eihän tappiollista liikennettä kannata yrittää voittaa. Jos olisin hävinnyt kilpailutuksen yhtiölleni voitollisella tarjouksella, ei mitään olisi tarvinnut hankkiakaan.





> Tokihan taloudellisuuden nimissä voi myös säästää esimerkiksi kaluston kunnossapidossa.


Se, mikä saattaa paperilla näyttää voitolliselta, voi pienillä katteilla kääntyä helposti tappiolliseksi. Ongelmakaluston hankkiminen ei ainakaan edesauta yhtiön jatkuvuutta, ellei vara-autoja ole yhtä monta kuin ongelma-autojakin  :Very Happy:  Ihan pienillä marginaaleilla ei kyllä kannata lähteä kaasuromujen kanssa leikkimään, eikä tuo täysmataluus ole tuonut tähän mennessä yhtään sen enempää kestävyyttä. Yhdessä nämä asiat kuulostavat jo aika kestämättömältä yhtälöltä.

Kaluston kunnossapidosta lieneekin pakko säästää, ainakin kosmeettiset seikat lienevätkin helposti ne viimeiset asiat, joihin panostaa. Kunhan edes vuorot pystyisi ajamaan...

----------


## QS6

Mielenkiintoinen ja viihdyttävä keskustelu!

Itse ajaisin HSL -paikkuria seuraavanlaisella kalustolla:
Pitkiin kaaviopaloihin telikalustoa. Omaa silmää miellyttää Golden Dragon -telit. Niitä siis kourallinen.
Ruuhkaan jokin kätevä ja luotettava 2-akselinen - vaikka Crossway LE. Pari siis niitäkin.
Jotain varakalustoakin varmasti pitäisi olla... kevyesti sisäänajettua 1900 -luvun lopun matalaa Carrus-Volvoa olisi hyvin tarjolla. Semmoisia siis pitkänä ja pätkänä.

Autot luonnollisesti tilaajavärityksessä ja jäähdytysilmastoituina, vähintään EEV -päästötasoisina.
Puikkoihin pätevät kuljettajat ja mahdollisuuksien mukaan itse linjalle myös pyörimään.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## antti

Minä tekisin leasingkaupan huoltosopimuksella valkovenäläisen MAZin kanssa. Tartossa Sebe menetteli näin ja omien kehujensa mukaan isot säästöt muihin vaihtoehtoihin nähden.

----------


## Karosa

> Pitkiin kaaviopaloihin telikalustoa. Omaa silmää miellyttää Golden Dragon -telit. Niitä siis kourallinen.
> Ruuhkaan jokin kätevä ja luotettava 2-akselinen - vaikka Crossway LE. Pari siis niitäkin.


Ja näin päädytään konkurssiin, Westendiläinen meno..  :Laughing:  Mutta ei, hyvät suunnitelmat on. Kaikilla.  :Smile:

----------


## anttipng

Lueskelin ketjun läpi ja huomasin, että laki ajoneuvon korkeudesta on näköjään muuttunut siitä mitä se oli silloin kun tänne on Finlexiä lainattu. Nythän se on nostettu aikaisemmasta 4,20:sta 4,40:een. Sen puolesta Suomessakin saisi ketjun alkupuolella mainituilla Enviro 500 busseilla ajaa.

Vastauksena ketjun alkuperäiseen kysymykseen siitä mitä busseja omaan firmaani ostaisin: Borismastereita tietenkin.

New Bus for London - Wikipedia

----------


## bussifriikki

Pikavuoroliikenteeseen "yhtiöni" hommaisi Van Hool TDX21 Altanoa. Matkustamossa tilavampi kuin kaksikerrosbussi, ja silti tilaa pyörätuolille.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Itse mietin 90-luvun loppua, sekä tuutausarin alkua, josta hankin autoni / ajossa silloin olleet
> 
> eli kalustona 
> -  Wiima 311 ( malli: BGE-571)
> -  Wiima 310 ( malli: EFE-123,RFH-529,ZHK-301,NAB-831)
> - Carrus City ( malli: STA:n 124-138)
> - Carrus City L MIDI ( malli: VGL-392 ) ehdoton pienkalusto linjoilla.
> - Kiitokori Citystar (malli: TEG-978,CYJ-203 )
> 
> ...



Vanhan päivittelyä 

Nyt kun Mercedes toi uudelleen tuotantoon päivitettynä OC500LE-alustan 6 tasolla, niitä XX kpl 
lisäksi parin harrastajan kiusaksi ruuhkaan v*u kippoa 1+2+0 ovituksella vain muutama, laatikkona Voith 
ja Scaniaa Lahti 42-penkeillä korina vois olla vaikka kokeilun vuoksi osassa Kiitokori Omnistar. Loput Subia, kuljettajan erillisilmastoinnilla, suljettu ohjaamo, oma ovi, matkustamossa reilusti USB-latureita.

----------

